# How do you pronounce Mei Tai?



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Is it like the drink (my tie)? Or like the month (may tie)? Or something else entirely? I've been saying it like the drink when I read it but I don't want to sound silly if I ever talk to someone IRL about them.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I have been told it is May Tie but it seems lots of people have their own pronunciations....










-Angela


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I have always said it my tie, and I think that's the most common pronunciation. But someone "in the know" would say may tie, as mei is pronounced May. (Especially considering that you live in Silicon valley, I would go with the may tie pronunciation.)


----------



## dotnetdiva (Aug 27, 2004)

I believe it's pronounced as "May Tie". At least that's what most of my BW pals pronounce it as.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

My Tie.


----------



## SlingMomEsq (Mar 1, 2005)

Couple good threads on this at TBW....

http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2043

http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1320

Seems the consensus is more like "May Die" (may as in maybe....)

But even though I knew/know that.....I still pronounce it incorrectly (my tie) because I hear it so much.....and I anticipate that the English version will end up that way too because that is how the trend is going here I think. I think it will be sort of like other words we intentionally mispronouce from other languages.

And the spelling Mei Tai......I just spell Mei Tei now.


----------



## snowflake (Apr 12, 2004)

I've always said it "may tie" and was told by the wahm I got mine from that it was how to pronounce it. *lol* I dunno.


----------



## dr.j (May 14, 2003)

If the romanization is right, it should be "May Tie." I 'm a Mandarin speaker


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlingMomEsq*
Seems the consensus is more like "May Die" (may as in maybe....)

But even though I knew/know that.....I still pronounce it incorrectly (my tie) because I hear it so much.....and I anticipate that the English version will end up that way too because that is how the trend is going here I think. I think it will be sort of like other words we intentionally mispronouce from other languages.

And the spelling Mei Tai......I just spell Mei Tei now.









I asked my Chinese-major friend (who lives in Oz) and she said that the 'd' is more of a 'ancient' pronounciation (whatever that means!) and that she would say, just looking at it, that she would say 'may tay'! :LOL I think we can all use a variety and be close, apparently.


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

I've only heard "my tie" but now that seems the minority!


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I have read that "May Tie" is the right way to say it but in my head I say "my tie" ... I just like it. LOL


----------



## Bronxie (May 11, 2004)

I pronounce it May Tie.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't know if this is the same TBW thread as posted above, but halfway down the page there's a post from a Cantonese speaker who says it's a Cantonese thing and is pronounced Meh Dai: http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/v...=2043&start=50


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

Yum....Mai Tais.







:LOL


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't speak Cantonese or Mandarin, but I'm guessing that the "D" pronunciation may be something like in Japanese where sometimes "T" sounds become "D" if it follows certain other sounds...

Like agedashi tofu is pronounced "agedashi Dofu"

JM02


----------

